
Quasi-War - BalinKing
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quasi-War
======
ardent_uno
>"Adams took sudden and unexpected action, rejecting the anti-French hawks in
his own party and offering peace to France."

Adams considered the peace he established with France as the greatest
accomplishment of his Presidency, to the point of wanting his actions in
averting an all out war commemorated on his gravestone.

